# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  happy birthday Angela.

## cuddlepop

I guess your just as busy these days as I am but try to have some "me" time on your birthday.

You deserve it,hope you,ve been spoilt rotton.

----------


## golach

Happy Birthday Angela, hope all is well

----------


## Angela

Thank you both - I had a great weekend with a special family gathering and lots of cake to celebrate the arrival of my bus pass!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Your welcome,glad you had a lovely day and just think of the freedom that puss pass can give you. :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Belated birthday greetings Angela.

Pleased you had a nice celebration and cake.x

----------


## Thumper

Argh!!!!!!!How did I miss this?Sorry sweetie,Happy Birthday!xxx

----------


## Liz

Oh Angela I am sooooooooo sorry I missed your birthday!  :Frown: 

Glad you had a lovely time and enjoy your bus rides.  :Smile: 

Belated Happy Birthday. xxxx

----------


## Angela

Thanks everyone. :Smile: 

I might leave my bus trip to Caithness until next spring though.................  :Wink:  ::

----------

